# Most underated foods in bodybuilding.



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so we have the overrated thread, now let's hear it for the underated foods of goodness. I'm talking real nutritional gems that get left behind.

1. Cornish pasties.

We all love them, don't deny it. Why eat oats and eggs for brekky when you can stick 2 pasties on a plate and empty a tin of heinz beans and sausages over the top. 1300 calories and youv also met your fat needs for the day 

2. Bread.

Why so much hate on bread? Its been the staple of the British diet for centuries. Its wholesome and there is nothing it doesn't go well with. And I'm talking nice slabs of white, who wants seeds and poo stains on their bread.

3. Sugar.

The all time most hated food source in the fitness industry. Check your weight gainers, it's full of the stuff. Your body and mind craves sugar, accept it and embrace it. Have 2 in your tea and what cnut in there right mind sits down to a tray of mcdonalds with a diet coke? Gtfo.

4. Wheat.

Hated only second to sugar. "Ooh I'm sensitive to wheat, ooh wheat makes me bloated" well it didn't when you were sat eating that multibag of doritos so shut up and grow up.

5. White foods.

White foods in general, potato rice, bread, pasta... all the good stuff. Why spoil a nice lamb balti by topping it onto brown rice? It smells like wet dog ffs!

Feel free to add.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Surely you can make homemade cornish pasties aswel, which can be not so bad for you anyway. My nanna used to make them when i was younger. Heavenly!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Egg yolks. Too many people throw away the best part!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

This is why I'm enjoying the carb backloading diet approach.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2 finger kit kats and a mug of low cal hot chocolate - only 147 cals and stops me going mad when im being strict


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Surely you can make homemade cornish pasties aswel, which can be not so bad for you anyway. My nanna used to make them when i was younger. Heavenly!


Well some little boys nanna DIED so thanks for bringing that up you heartless bastard


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Egg yolks. Too many people throw away the best part!


Yeah, I ****ing hate egg whites on their own. Only reason I eat the white of a fried eggs is to mob up the bean juice!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 2. Bread.
> 
> Why so much hate on bread? Its been the staple of the British diet for centuries. Its wholesome and there is nothing it doesn't go well with. And I'm talking nice slabs of white, who wants seeds and poo stains on their bread.


How the fvck you supposed to have a decent door stop bacon sarnie without white bread, LOADS of butter and the sauce of your choice? Bacon sarnie's are God's way of showing his love to us!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> How the fvck you supposed to have a decent door stop bacon sarnie without white bread, LOADS of butter and the sauce of your choice? Bacon sarnie's are God's way of showing his love to us!


It's the hangover cure of the nation


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Chips, i see nothing wrong with them, potato and cooked in sunflower oil, more nutritious than a chocolate bar, put it that way.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok so we have the overrated thread, now let's hear it for the underated foods of goodness. I'm talking real nutritional gems that get left behind.
> 
> 1. Cornish pasties.
> 
> ...


Agreed!

It amazes me that because a very very small minority need to cut out simple carbs due to Insulin Resistance / Metabolic syndrom and when they do they are able to control their weight a little better, that the whole diet industry jumps on the bread/white carbs/wheat/sugar bandwagon. To the point where is is regurgitated by PTs as fact for everyone (I overhear it so many times in my new gym) and has even trickled down to my daughter's generation (17 Yr old) that this is the correct thing to do. She however knows different and tries to explain it to her friends, who just tell her she is wrong...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Genuine gluten allergy sufferer here btw  even a little bit and within minutes it's like I've got a serious cold. Miss the bacon sarnies of my youth


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

resten said:


> Genuine gluten allergy sufferer here btw  *even a little bit and within minutes it's like I've got a serious cold.* Miss the bacon sarnies of my youth


Gluten affects the intestine, don't think it would give you a cold, on the toilet more.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great thread.

I think KFC has to feature on here.

It's basically chicken, spuds and bread all things we know to be good for us along with a good dose of saturated fats to help the nattys produce some test :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

balance said:


> Gluten affects the intestine, don't think it would give you a cold, on the toilet more.


lol, obviously it wouldn't give me an actual cold.

Mate, I've dealt with the symptoms whenever I've accidentally eaten it for the last 4 years, I know what effects it has on me.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Curry. Home made ruby is full of chicken, rice and veg... perfect!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

To be honest, food is the most underrated food in bodybuilding, everyones worried about if they have the bench on the right notch to hit the upper chest properly or if they should have creatine in their PWO shake and if they should take caesin protein before bed. 99% of people just need to f*cking eat something, the amount of people that think they are eating loads but aren't growing is unreal, and most of these people are eating hardly anything, and even if they weren't its irrelevant, if you aren't gaining, you need to eat more, bottom line.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

resten said:


> lol, obviously it wouldn't give me an actual cold.
> 
> Mate, I've dealt with the symptoms whenever I've accidentally eaten it for the last 4 years, I know what effects it has on me.


Gluten intolerance would make you **** more, for some people their intolerance to gluten is so severe that they need to use a separate toaster as even a tiny trace of it can cause problems for those most affected and gluten is in a ton of stuff, wheat, barley, rye and oats, they get used in so many foods.

Unless you have an ultra strict diet then you are probably eating gluten every day.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

balance said:


> Gluten intolerance would make you **** more, for some people their intolerance to gluten is so severe that they need to use a separate toaster as even a tiny trace of it can cause problems for those most affected and gluten is in a ton of stuff, wheat, barley, rye and oats, they get used in so many foods.
> 
> Unless you have an ultra strict diet then you are probably eating gluten every day.


Lol, you're telling me this like I don't know. Guess what. Not a single bit of gluten containing food is in my house. I can rarely eat out unless it's a gluten free menu, and I will react to even the tiniest bit. Now, how's about you stop trying to tell me how I should be feeling when I consume gluten eh? I eliminated it from my diet completely as I was suffering problems which I finally put down to an allergy, then reintroduced it after several months to see what would happen. Oh my, what a surprise, all my symptoms returned. Quite how you know me better than I do, I don't get...

Furthermore, as you seem to know so much, do tell me - how much am I ****ting per day now?


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

Chicken Thighs! So much tastier and juicier than breasts (well, chicken anyway).


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

resten said:


> Lol, you're telling me this like I don't know. Guess what. Not a single bit of gluten containing food is in my house. I can rarely eat out unless it's a gluten free menu, and I will react to even the tiniest bit. Now, how's about you stop trying to tell me how I should be feeling when I consume gluten eh? I eliminated it from my diet completely as I was suffering problems which I finally put down to an allergy, then reintroduced it after several months to see what would happen. Oh my, what a surprise, all my symptoms returned. Quite how you know me better than I do, I don't get...


Gluten intolerance and gluten allergy are different though, not suggesting i know you better than yourself but i am suggesting you might be misunderstanding how you are affected by gluten, some people have celiac disease some don't, some will think that gluten is the problem when it might be something else, theres also the fact that a ton of books and expensive foods are sold so its in the interests of some to sell the idea.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

balance said:


> Gluten intolerance and gluten allergy are different though, not suggesting i know you better than yourself but i am suggesting you might be misunderstanding how you are affected by gluten, some people have celiac disease some don't, some will think that gluten is the problem when it might be something else, theres also the fact that a ton of books and expensive foods are sold so its in the interests of some to sell the idea.


Dedicated and complete removal of all gluten from diet for months, slow re-introduction of gluten back into diet from different sources, one at a time (oats, pasta, soy sauce and beer) and crap reactions every time. Tbh, I don't care whether it's an allergy or an intolerance, what I care about is that consuming it makes me feel absolutely sh1te. How do I know it's not psychological? Because I've had things which I've assumed were gluten free and weren't. Within minutes I've got all the symptoms, check ingredients and guess what - gluten. Let's drop this now. I'm fully aware that for a fact, I react badly to gluten. I don't need it analysed further.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

resten said:


> Dedicated and complete removal of all gluten from diet for months, slow re-introduction of gluten back into diet from different sources, one at a time (oats, pasta, soy sauce and beer) and crap reactions every time. Tbh, I don't care whether it's an allergy or an intolerance, what I care about is that consuming it makes me feel absolutely sh1te. How do I know it's not psychological? Because I've had things which I've assumed were gluten free and weren't. Within minutes I've got all the symptoms, check ingredients and guess what - gluten. Let's drop this now. I'm fully aware that for a fact, I react badly to gluten. I don't need it analysed further.


As a friendly suggestion you may benefit from reading a bit more about the variation when it comes to gluten intolerance, allergies and such, if you cut anything out of a diet for a while then reintroduce it again then reactions can happen, i think partly because the digestive system gets used to something not being there and then isn't ready when it's introduced again, even introduced in small amounts. If i was going to the extreme of completely removing gluten from my diet which personally i doubt you have done fully, my reason for the doubt is the sheer amount of foods and liquids that contain some form of gluten, then i would want to know exactly what i have, whether it's celiac disease, an allergy or what.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pizza!

Homemade, loads of meat for protein, loads of cheese for fat, base for carbs.

Perfect meal


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

meat feast pizza's - everything you need

chicken and chips - protein/carbs/fat cant go wrong

subway with southwest sauce, "oh ill have light mayo southwest will upset my macros" stfu


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

@balance, the lad feels better not eating gluten? what does all this set out to prove or help him?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> @balance, the lad feels better not eating gluten? what does all this set out to prove or help him?


You don't come here much do you. This is how things are done here lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got back from gym, got a shake and a steak .... What would u suggest I have for my carb source :rolleye:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just got back from gym, got a shake and a steak .... What would u suggest I have for my carb source :rolleye:


5 packets of crisis and a pint of O.J.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> 5 packets of crisis and a pint of O.J.


Would Pringles and Smirnoff ice suffice?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You are new to ukm. This is how things are done here lol


quite used to the internet like, same sh&t different sites, never changes


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

A good kebab - not the nasty doner kebabs, but rather the shish kebabs - are pretty excellent and underrated. They're not very high in fat at all (especially the chicken shish) and are pretty healthy if eat all of the veg.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

KFC tempted to go on a full out dirty bulk after summer and have KFC at least 3/4 times a week


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Would Pringles and Smirnoff ice suffice?


HELL NO! that's a bitches drink! Da fark is wrong with you


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> KFC tempted to go on a full out dirty bulk after summer and have KFC at least 3/4 times a week


I had it daily for for months when on cycle.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh Heslop said:


> @balance, the lad feels better not eating gluten? what does all this set out to prove or help him?


Just suggesting he possibly misunderstands gluten, that's all.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> HELL NO! that's a bitches drink! Da fark is wrong with you


I drink it for dem post werkout insleen spykes


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

balance said:


> Gluten affects the intestine, don't think it would give you a cold, on the toilet more.


Immune response is immune response.  :beer:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

balance said:


> Gluten intolerance and gluten allergy are different though, not suggesting i know you better than yourself but i am suggesting you might be misunderstanding how you are affected by gluten, some people have celiac disease some don't, some will think that gluten is the problem when it might be something else, theres also the fact that a ton of books and expensive foods are sold so its in the interests of some to sell the idea.


Mate, instead of talking to resten like he's a child to be condescended to how about you use that noggin of yours to actually apply some of the facts you've learned? If he gets cold-like symptoms from eating gluten then obviously he's allergic so what's the point in going on and on when you could have just said in a friendly manner 'oh, cold like symptoms - sounds like you're actually allergic too to gluten mate. That sucks!' .... would earn you a friend, not someone who no doubt now thinks you're so far up your own a55 you can't tell whether its day or night.

Feck me. People.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

a good ol shephards pie... its basically veg/meat cant go wrong...

ice cream

chicken doner

KFC


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

special fried rice..... that's defo on the menu for me tonight :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> special fried rice..... that's defo on the menu for me tonight :thumb:


google special fried rice disease


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> google special fried rice disease


Lol just did... that's fcuking dirty and special fried rice is now off the menu for me tonight thanks to fatstuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> Lol just did... that's fcuking dirty and special fried rice is now off the menu for me tonight thanks to fatstuff


  u should of guessed it wasnt going to be nice:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> Lol just did... that's fcuking dirty and special fried rice is now off the menu for me tonight thanks to fatstuff


  u should of guessed it wasnt going to be nice:lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u should of guessed it wasnt going to be nice:lol:


haha yeah I should of known, I used to like special fried rice as well.... not sure I can think of it in the same way again :sneaky2:


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

white pudding and smoked sausage supper

making me hungry now


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

make sure you cover all fats in one meal by having sardines and peanut butter on buttered toast. not only will this fill you up it will make sure your joints are lubricated with all the best possible oils


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

The problem with the so called bad foods is you can easily eat more than you need, if you can only eat what you set out to then perfect.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lickatsplit said:


> make sure you cover all fats in one meal by having sardines and peanut butter on buttered toast. not only will this fill you up it will make sure your joints are lubricated with all the best possible oils


that sounds horrendous


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pork Scratchings are a nice underrated Bulking meal IMO


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Mate, instead of talking to resten like he's a child to be condescended to how about you use that noggin of yours to actually apply some of the facts you've learned? If he gets cold-like symptoms from eating gluten then obviously he's allergic so what's the point in going on and on when you could have just said in a friendly manner 'oh, cold like symptoms - sounds like you're actually allergic too to gluten mate. That sucks!' .... would earn you a friend, not someone who no doubt now thinks you're so far up your own a55 you can't tell whether its day or night.
> 
> Feck me. People.


I feel he is getting confused by "allergy" and how gluten can affect the system, and to completely remove gluten from the diet takes extreme measures to do this.

I get hay fever but I'm not affected by all pollen, so there's no need for me to avoid them all.

So i should just humor him? Just repeat what he said even though i believe it to be wrong?

So i learned a bit about gluten, it makes me doubt that a guy here understands what gluten might have or have not done to him, i point it out to bring his attention to it to possibly show him that certain changes might have been unnecessary, lol, and that's taken badly? 

Mostly complete removal of gluten from a persons diet is done when a person suffers digestive problems, not from cold like symptoms, it seems extreme to do this.

It's "u" not "e" in ****


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Pork Scratchings are a nice underrated Bulking meal IMO


pork crunch have got a better macro ratio lol

http://www.nutracheck.co.uk/CaloriesIn/Product/55/Big+D+Pork+Crunch+Seasoned+Pork+Rind+42g


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Frijj Milkshakes.

When god bleeds vanilla frijj comes out.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

balance said:


> I feel he is getting confused by "allergy" and how gluten can affect the system, and to completely remove gluten from the diet takes extreme measures to do this.
> 
> I get hay fever but I'm not affected by all pollen, so there's no need for me to avoid them all.
> 
> ...


no need to be such an arsu


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys.Its water.See how well you progress without it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Guys.Its water.See how well you progress without it.


it would certainly make my weekly swim difficult!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Would Pringles and *Smirnoff ice* suffice?


Poof.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Have a mate in the paratroopers who goes for a cold pint straight after heavy fitness training, apparently it mentally calms him and is a trick used by many, PEANUT BUTTER man! Cant knock that s**t like!

Tin of beans has 20g protein in, sugar is good when bulking and eggs in any form of edibleness!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Offal full of protien and vits and mins.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I love proper food.

I laugh when I see people describe Sunday dinner as a cheat meal. Big plates of corned beef hash or stewing steak with piles of mashed potato made with butter are proper wholesome food. I love bread, white potato's, white rice, cheese, full fat milk, beans on toast, ice cream and so on. Get them down your hatch, train with a bit of real effort, and achieve your goals.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pork imo is well underrated, everyone goes for chicken you never see pork in any diets its got a good amount of protein and tastes a lot better.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

balance said:


> Gluten intolerance would make you **** more, for some people their intolerance to gluten is so severe that they need to use a separate toaster as even a tiny trace of it can cause problems for those most affected and gluten is in a ton of stuff, wheat, barley, rye and oats, they get used in so many foods.
> 
> Unless you have an ultra strict diet then you are probably eating gluten every day.


My mate has an intolerance to gluten and he doesn't **** more. If he eats any he breaks out in a rash with swelling and has to use medication. He has to bring a lot of his own food offshore so the rig chef can cook for him.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Underrated or neglected...


----------

